# when fitters plumb



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This was done by my boss' dad. He was a Chicago fitter. I wish I had taken pictures of the rest of the brutal hackwork he did.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

it's perdy.....is that copper flared or compressed..?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Can I get that when you are done ???


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Well... it's fitted:laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Like you said " He was a fitter" NIce


----------



## drippy (Jan 21, 2009)

It worked. And i bet it worked for years.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It was flared. It's not the point if it worked for years, it's not done in a "workmanlike" fashion. That is in the Illinois code, my friend. S-traps work, back pitched lines work, but they ain't right. If it ain't right, it ain't right.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

jjbex said:


> It was flared. It's not the point if it worked for years, it's not done in a "workmanlike" fashion. That is in the Illinois code, my friend. S-traps work, back pitched lines work, but they ain't right. If it ain't right, it ain't right.



Look where that response is coming from , I bet "drippy" isnt a plumber 

No intro and a comment like that...

Hey DRIPPY:

Why does a commercial toilet seat have a split compared to a household toilet?

Can you tell me why?

Or at least post an intro 

Please buddy, I just want to know who you are


----------

